# noise when turning wheel.



## tmorales509 (Dec 7, 2006)

What is this? everytime i turn the wheel all the way or for sharp turn i hear like a air sound from the right around the tire? Is it like a leak or something with the power steering?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

power steering pump whine probably.
check your fluid


----------

